# hydraulic lift for gravely 16G 8000



## mdboss1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, 
I'd like to say hello to everyone for I'm new to this forum. I have a gravely 16G 8000 series tractor. My problem is the hydraulic lift won't lift my snowthrower. I have checked the fluid it's o.k., there seems to be no leaks. The piston that connects to the lift arm doesn't seem to go all the way back into the hydraulic cylinder.It worked fine when I hooked it up.
Thank You,
Marty


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you hear the engine labor when you palm the controls? Just trying to determine if it's the pump or the ram or the valves.


----------



## mdboss1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*hydraulic lift*

The unit seems to wine when trying to lift,the motor seems o.k.
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Gravely made the Liift Assist Kit and the Aux Lift Kit for use with heavy front mount attachments.


----------

